# Ork Mechanised Force



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so having popped into a GW store to buy a Valkerye after being out of the hobby for a few years... I decided to start an Ork army, go figure.

Really it was the fault of seeing what other new stuff was around and noticing that the Orks now have a whole bunch of great models and since i've always had a real; soft spot for teh Greenskins, i thought i'd collect an army.

I'm starting off based on stuff I like rather than a specific army list but i like to make sure everything is legal, then once i've done some stuff i'll start jigging it into an army list.

So to start with I grabbed the following [did it all at once so i have a whole selection of bits.

Warboss
2 x Nobz box [plus have a few metal ones kicking arond from years back]
3 x Loota box [with excess boys can do 12 burnas and at least that many lootas]
2 x Ork battleforce [bikes will largely get turned into nobz bikers though may also have a large regular warbike mob, not fully decided yet, def gonna get the FW Warboss but still debating the Nobz]
Black Orks [for turning into Ard boy shootas... only way i'm going to get to paint these guys and i really like the models.]
Battlewagon [bought 1, likely to get another couple.]

I luike to reward mysel;f by getting to paint something cool for paining a unit, so starting off with build 12 slugga boyz and their trukk

















Next up started converting some Black Orks into Ard Boyz wiv shootas

















And finally some conversion on the warboss, using a nob banner pole for the attack squig and the powerklaw from the BR warboss [got for a few quid off ebay but felt the plastic boss was a little 'flat' looking.

















Hope y'all like. Gonna get cracking with the painting. Will run a few models for a colour test. Likely they'll kinda be deathskulls as i want a similar colour scheme to my BloodBowl team. [I really like bad moons but yellow is a tough colour to do on a lot of models.] Pics when the tests are in.


----------



## Lucius The Typhus (Apr 5, 2009)

Where the heck did you get some of those bitz? they look great, will be watching!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Largely a case of buying a bunch of orks at once. Had a few Metal Nobz and metal Black Orc heads kicking around for a few years since i'd always wanted an ork.orc army but never did find the energy. 

Oh, and the Razor saw, best £12 I ever spend for modelling, the thing is just so awesome if you like converting things. Especially on plastics which don't take terribly well to being mauled with clippers.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

Nice units so far, will be watchin I have a project running here for a Evil Sunz mob with Gargants, and will be posting a guide to make a Buggy thats vastly better than the old GW one lol.

Certainly gonna be watchin this warband.

Oh and what sprue/set is the buzzsaw waraxe off, I want I want


----------



## ghazgar (Jun 8, 2009)

looks great so far, always loved greenskins and there just so damn good for converting, just a shame i can never be bothered to paint that many models LOL


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those orks're nice. Lets see how you paint them.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Gog said:


> Nice units so far, will be watchin I have a project running here for a Evil Sunz mob with Gargants, and will be posting a guide to make a Buggy thats vastly better than the old GW one lol.
> 
> Certainly gonna be watchin this warband.
> 
> Oh and what sprue/set is the buzzsaw waraxe off, I want I want


Off the Nobz box sprue, some really nice Huge Choppas... shame they're not much cop in game. Couple of them may make nice adds to deffcoptas though *thinks*




ghazgar said:


> looks great so far, always loved greenskins and there just so damn good for converting, just a shame i can never be bothered to paint that many models LOL


That's why I never quite got round to it myself LOL. Hence the mechanised part... I also suspect it may be heavy on the more elite units.

I think I've found a way I find acceptable to speed paint them too, god bless the new washes.


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

the.alleycat.uk said:


> Couple of them may make nice adds to deffcoptas though *thinks*.


almost exactly what I thought


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, an update. Have done a test batch of 4 slugga boys to play with ways of doing metal and ork skin... think i've found a way i'm happy with that can be done pretty quickly and produces reasonable results.

Had trouble getting a good photo, the blue is looking a tad brighter than it actually is but these should give an idea.

Now going to do the other 8 boyz, from then on I think painting in batches of 6 should be a decent boredom/speed intersect 


























Still struggling with whether to buy the FW nobz bikers or not, some bits i love - some i don't and £50... hmmm


----------



## Mart007 (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice work! Im liking the knarloc green flesh (thats how I do mine!) 

As for the FW nobz, I personally dont think they are worth it... Im personally going to get the warboss on a bike as it looks more special even though you get less pound for pound, I think FW should be reserved for something that looks the nutz!


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking nice.. heaps of ork projects going around which is good fun cose i can get ideas from them all for me bad moonz!


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, time for an update:

Was on track to finish my Boyz squad by this weekend until my order arrived and i got distracted building...


























































Parts from various kits and some work in progress stages included. I've since added some glyphs, a couple i've sculpted myself which are drying right now.

I'm chuffed with the way it works out... I was first inspired by noticing that the chimera tracks backward are the same shape as a landraider but more accurately represent the armour of a looted wagon. Comments welcome.

Hopefully have my finished boyz up in the next few days and some pictures of my next squad being started.


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice kitbashing here :good: I really like it. I'll look forward to see it finished.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

that is an awsome looted wagon, definitly rep for these guys, and wow, keep up the good work!!

Oh and crit on the test subjects lol, i like the greener one more, just seems to be more orky and doesnt look like a sick/pale ork.

cant wait to see what you do with the buggys if ya get some/convert some.


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

looking great so far man. I'll be watching this one 

BoW- John


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks Dog 

I know what you mean about the flesh and I have been kind of torn. I primarily went with the browner skin because I'm trying to experament with a more naturalistic palette. Plus I have a DA army so have plenty of experience with normal greens :mrgreen:

I haven't fully decided but i've been thinking of mixing skin tones slightly across the army... after all, humans don't all have the same skin tone and we know that Orks darken with age.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

well thats a good idea too, 

i tried doing that with my orks aswell, just by adding more of a wash, it worked to a certain extent but you cant tell much from a distance.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so ultimately I got behind schedule and neglected updating this thread, sorry 

But I figured that before starting my planned new project Log I should add some final product pictures.

The blue comes out kind of flourescent in the pics but is more matte in real life.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

Nice you make a fellow deffskull proud.


And also HOLY FUCKING SHIT BOW JOHN JUST POSTED HERE!

All Bow down to his glory.


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I really like the looted wagon! The boomgun is sweet! I'm really looking forward to seeing this baby painted up and will follow this log to see how you do. How do you do your blue? I'm doing deathskulls too and am trying to make the blue stand out more. Any advice on paints to use would be really cool.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words 

Actually that one is finished, I'll try and grab a couple of pics once I have the batteries for my camera.

The blue I did starting out with regal, highlighting with Ultramarine Blue [I really like the colour even if it is a bit clean an bright for orks].

Then wash liberally with asurman Blue wash[adds shading and really mattes things down nicely] then highlight back with ultramarines blue. As a final very sparing highlight I use around 50:50 Ultramarines blue and Ice blue. [If you highlight too much it can look too pastel so Ultramarines is pretty much my highlight.]


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very cool, it's always nice to see so many well painted Orks together at once. I like the bright blues, hopefully they make for some very lucky Deffskulls!

My only minor gripe is that your vehicles look a little bit too clean to be properly orky...:mrgreen:

Any chance we can get a cloesup shot of your Big Mek?


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Baalirock said:


> Very cool, it's always nice to see so many well painted Orks together at once. I like the bright blues, hopefully they make for some very lucky Deffskulls!
> 
> My only minor gripe is that your vehicles look a little bit too clean to be properly orky...:mrgreen:
> 
> Any chance we can get a cloesup shot of your Big Mek?


Made for some unlucky ones, facing two CSM Oblit lists in a row :shok:

When I get the camera up and running again I'll see what I can do wwit the mech, i tried a sort of OSL on the generator, not sur ehow well it worked but I was reasonably happy with it.

Yeah, about the cleanlines... I've always had a reluctance to weather/muddy things but with Orks I kinda agree. Now I have the airbrush I may try some dirt/dusting around the undersides and lower edges.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm glad to see life in this thread again. :biggrin:

The reversed Chimera chassis is class and your colour scheme is good and striking.

Please don't over do the dirt when you do it though. I like em bright (yeah I know odd coming from a Goff painter)..

Look forward to the next update.


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Your models and conversions look great! One of the new "Chinorks" from forgeworld would look great in your force but they're a bit expensive...


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, because I was asked.

Big Mek:

























Painted Looted Wagon:

























And because my original Warboss [Metal] Has a tendancy to explode into pieces despite being pinned, I made a second:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Spectacular. The blues are amazing and i love the paintjobs on the battle wagons and the mek. Love the reversed track frames on the chimera. Damn thing looks like a land raider. Most impressive work


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks dude. The landraider thing was intended, since the looted wagon has pretty weak stats I realised it wouldn't work with a landraider conversion but then liked the idea of some orks who had seen one and tried to imitate it with salvaged guard stuff.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

Is that a Squig or is your Warboss happy to Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghhh!!!

>.>

Impressive work. That blue clashes well with the black. The vehicles seem a little too clean as is, but it's still great.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

fantastic work, sir - i am really enjoying the colour scheme, can't wait to see more. by the way, how did you achieve such a great shade of blue?


----------



## Baalirock (Oct 6, 2008)

Very cool, I really like the glow effect on the KFF. Thanks for posting that!


----------

